

SubTranslate – Translate srt files quick and easy - naruse
https://github.com/naruse/SubTranslate

======
naruse
SubTranslate is a simple tool for automatically translating "srt" subtitles
for your movies using the google translate service.

This is a command line tool written in Python 3 to translate your subtitles
for your series or movies.

